# .htaccess datei



## ragtek (2. Dez. 2007)

Irgendwie werden die HTACCESS Datein bei mir im ftp client nicht angezeigt, hochladen kann ich sie zwar, nur danach kann ich sie auch nicht mehr überschreiben


----------



## ragtek (2. Dez. 2007)

ok war irgendein fehler von mir und vbseo


----------



## sjau (4. Dez. 2007)

Dateien die mit einem Punkt anfangen, wie .htaccess, sind auf Linux Systemen versteckt. Du musst deinen FTP Client entsprechend konfigurieren, dass solche versteckten Dateien angezeigt werden.


----------



## ragtek (4. Dez. 2007)

Ja das weiß ich schon.
Das war aber irgendwas anderes.

Wo wir aber schon dabei sind, kann man das irgendwie deaktvieren?
zB im zend kann ich das meines wissens nach nicht einstellen


----------



## Till (5. Dez. 2007)

> Wo wir aber schon dabei sind, kann man das irgendwie deaktvieren?
> zB im zend kann ich das meines wissens nach nicht einstellen


Es ist entweder eine Einstellung des FTP Clients oder aber eine Einstellung in der proftpd.conf, die Dateien mit Punkt am Anfang unsichtbar macht.


----------



## ragtek (10. Dez. 2007)

HI
Also habe das hier dazu gefunden http://www.proftpd.org/localsite/Userguide/linked/config_ref_HideFiles.html
in meiner proftpd.conf habe ich hidefiles aber leider nicht gefunden


----------



## Till (10. Dez. 2007)

Ok, dann wird es wohl eine Einstellung Deines FTP Clients sein. Hast Du mal einen anderen FTP Clinet wie WS_FTP ausprobiert?


----------



## ragtek (10. Dez. 2007)

Naja im Filezilla geht das wie gesagt.
Nur ist es nicht zielführend da ich da im Zend nicht aktivieren kann.
Also muss es am Server liegen.
Aber egal, werd es schon irgendwo finden.


----------



## Till (10. Dez. 2007)

Wenn es im Filzilla geht, dann liegt es ja gerade nicht am Server. Würde der Server es nicht zulassen, dann könntest Du es definitiv im Filezilla nicht sehen.

Wenn Du z.B. Dateien, die mit einem Punkt beginnen mittels hidefiles in der proftpd.conf verbieten würdest, wären sie auch nicht mehr im Filezilla sichtbar.

Hast Du schon mal die Zend Entwickler nach dem Problem gefragt?


----------



## ragtek (10. Dez. 2007)

Nein
Ich mein von Haus aus ist es nicht sichtbar.
Erst wenn ich in Filezilla "Versteckte anzeigen" aktiviere, seh ich sie.
Im Zend ist das nicht möglicht.
Und auf meinem alten Server war das ebn nicht der Fall, dort habe ich sie gesehn.
Also kann es nur an hidefiles liegen schätze ich mal.
Werde die proftp.conf und die anderen Datein nochmal durchsuchn


----------



## Till (10. Dez. 2007)

Du solltest auch mal nach den DenyFilter Direktiven sehen:

http://forum.webhostlist.de/forum/w...etc/1506-proftpd-und-htaccess-verstecken.html

sowie IgnoreHidden und Konsorten:

http://chronos.cs.msu.su/proftpd/Configuration.html#IgnoreHidden


----------

